# Sports massage?



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Decided to book myself in for a sports massage next Saturday just wondered what people's experiences are?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Great, can be painful but benefits are so good. Enjoy. Have one for a hour once a month but may starting going twice a month.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Just having one for 45 minutes, anyone else got any input?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

MessyFunk said:


> If you can take the pain of sports massage on your calves then you can take anything!


That bad hey??

I have heard stories...... I hoped they weren't true!! mg:


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I get one every 4 weeks.

A good therapist will know just how deep they can go without making you scream. To start out with, it probably won't be that deep. It takes time to build up the tolerance to be able to handle a really deep one.

Last one I had was very deep on the calves. The therapist told me that even he couldn't handle it that deep. Mind you - if he'd have tried that on me 6 months ago, I'd have screamed and p*ssed my pants.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

MessyFunk said:


> Yeah try not to react like this


Oh fuk!!!


----------



## pumphead (Feb 9, 2011)

get your bird to do it free.


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

She'd probably do more damage mate... Especially with the bloody claws she's got!!


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2012)

pumphead said:


> get your bird to do it free.


Shes weak and useless


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

I'm enquiring about one too. My misses can do massage but she can't push hard enough


----------



## bigmitch69 (May 14, 2008)

pumphead said:


> get your bird to do it free.


My missus does it for a living so im spoilt. But i think she enjoys inflicting the pain!


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Tick tock tick tock...... 2 days until.... :surrender:  :no:


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Painful but worth it imo


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2013)

I've sourced a few local to me...sports massage £35 per hour and £45 for an Indonesian massage,with oils :thumbup:


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Having mine tonight. I'm going to start with half hour.


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

i have booked myself in for my first session on wenesday hoping it will help with my back


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

I have one every 2 - 4 weeks, can be a god send

Have a friend who had one on tuesdayfor the first time ever, the physio had to spend 1 hour on 1 shoulder as he was so tight that he had very bad flexibility, said that if he went to the doctors he would have been diagnosed as disabled, LMFAO


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

str4nger said:


> I have one every 2 - 4 weeks, can be a god send
> 
> Have a friend who had one on tuesdayfor the first time ever, the physio had to spend 1 hour on 1 shoulder as he was so tight that he had very bad flexibility, said that if he went to the doctors he would have been diagnosed as disabled, LMFAO


You rich?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Spragga said:


> Decided to book myself in for a sports massage next Saturday just wondered what people's experiences are?


Have them regulary! Cheap by a very good friend she is a bodbuilder wich helps as im a large guy! She beats me up in no way are they ever nice feel very sore the next day! Wich is when i know it has worked, havent had a niggle the whole time ive been visiting her. Shoulder pain gone back pain is maintained. Usualy see her straight after a work out twice a month. Doing your IT bands kill i screamed like a little gal


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

The IT band part is the most painful of all in my limited experience!


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

This has just reminded me to book myself another one


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Zola said:


> The IT band part is the most painful of all in my limited experience!


sorry but whats an IT band??


----------



## Zola (Mar 14, 2012)

Google it, its on the side of your legs....connects hip to knee for movement. Mine are always tight as ****. Very sensitive area.


----------



## str4nger (Jul 17, 2012)

Leonwales said:


> You rich?


i wish lol

I just got more into my training a few years ago. the money I would spend on a weekend ****ing it up I now use for training,

youd be surprised how much you save. I could easily do £2-400 in one night depending on drink, drugs, transport etc

Now I dont :beer:


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> This has just reminded me to book myself another one


Ah Cecil sory to jump on this post as it is out of context, in a diet plan you wrote out on here you mentioned your first meal consisting of 13 egg whites weetabix and coco pops? Out of pure interest why the weetabix and cocopops allthought each are lovely? Just wondering what the value of nutrtion is? ta

Once again sory for jumping oin this post


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

bigchickenlover said:


> Ah Cecil sory to jump on this post as it is out of context, in a diet plan you wrote out on here you mentioned your first meal consisting of 13 egg whites weetabix and coco pops? Out of pure interest why the weetabix and cocopops allthought each are lovely? Just wondering what the value of nutrtion is? ta
> 
> Once again sory for jumping oin this post


Hi mate, no worries.

I have the wheatabix as I don't like oats. The coco pops are to add a bit of flavour and also some sugar for a insulin spike.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

solidcecil said:


> Hi mate, no worries.
> 
> I have the wheatabix as I don't like oats. The coco pops are to add a bit of flavour and also some sugar for a insulin spike.


Thanks for replyin,

Your diet plan is very similar to mine and ive taken it upon myself to smash the bacon in with the eggs in the morning. Have oats before bed usualy with protein fruit and peanut butter, i have implimented the weetabix and coco pops in the morning as its the most flavoursome breakfast ive had in a long long time!! Thanks for the info


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

str4nger said:


> i wish lol
> 
> I just got more into my training a few years ago. the money I would spend on a weekend ****ing it up I now use for training,
> 
> ...


Good point, I don't drink or do drugs, so this is my reward


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok so I've just got back from it!!!!! Wow absolutely awesome!!!

She did my back, hams and calves..... Not very deep just wanted to see if I had any issues!!!! Everyone should try this its really good, I've got another booked for 3 weeks time, that will be deeper.

Feel really tired, but she said I would....


----------



## Leonwales (May 18, 2013)

Spragga said:


> Ok so I've just got back from it!!!!! Wow absolutely awesome!!!
> 
> She did my back, hams and calves..... Not very deep just wanted to see if I had any issues!!!! Everyone should try this its really good, I've got another booked for 3 weeks time, that will be deeper.
> 
> Feel really tired, but she said I would....


That was the same as me. Gutted you had a woman tho


----------



## itsluke (Jul 25, 2013)

Is it really good for those whos training? I always get reflexology whenever I visit a spa. works for me.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm poor, so I make do with a foam roller.


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Spragga said:


> Ok so I've just got back from it!!!!! Wow absolutely awesome!!!
> 
> She did my back, hams and calves..... Not very deep just wanted to see if I had any issues!!!! Everyone should try this its really good, I've got another booked for 3 weeks time, that will be deeper.
> 
> Feel really tired, but she said I would....


Did you walk out with an erection?


----------



## Spragga (Feb 16, 2009)

Cronus said:


> Did you walk out with an erection?


No but she did....... :thumbup1:


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Spragga said:


> No but she did....... :thumbup1:


lmao nicely done


----------

